# Problème connexion iMessage et FaceTime !!!



## Itouch32 (2 Juillet 2012)

À Noël j'ai eu un iPod touch 4g sur lequel je n'avait jamais réussi à faire marcher gamecenter, jusqu'à hier ou j'ai effacer tout les réglage et comme par magie gamecenter center afonctionner . Mais depuis hier je ne peu plus me connecter à iMessage ou FaceTime!!!
Aidez moi svp

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h04 ----------

C'est bon j'ai trouvé! Il sufisait d'aller dans générale puis wi-fi et clicker sur la fleche beu a coter du nom de la livebox et de changer le DNS par 8.8.8.8 !


----------

